# looking for patterns



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey all, anyone here know how to find Marilyn Carmins relief wildlivfe patterns? 
I got some 20 years ago and was hoping to find some more thanks Mike


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

a quick google search shows that she has several books listed
on the interweb bookstores and auction sites.
just depends on what wildlife patterns you are looking for.

the book on the left is in [PDF] format on the web for free which includes some patterns. (124 pages/2004)









.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks John, I found those. Would sure like to see some content before purchasing. I think the one on the right would probably have what I'm interested in but can't find any info on it. Don't know if it has 1 pattern in it or 25 or even anything I want


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't find the Artistic Wildlife Projects PDF Where is it ? Thanks Mike


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike - if you google search: Marilyn Carmin's relief wildlife patterns
scroll down until you see the [PDF] listing. download it and there ya go.










.


----------

